# Anterior Cervical Discectomy and Fusion C5-C6 and C6-C7



## brittneyb (Apr 26, 2016)

Please help clarify!

We had a patient who had an Anterior Cervical discectomy and fusion C5-C6 and C6-C7, we billed this with 22551 and 22552. However, the insurance is saying that we can only charge 22551 because C5-C6 and C6-C7 are contiguous. Is the way we coded this correct?


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 26, 2016)

brittneyb said:


> Please help clarify!
> 
> We had a patient who had an Anterior Cervical discectomy and fusion C5-C6 and C6-C7, we billed this with 22551 and 22552. However, the insurance is saying that we can only charge 22551 because C5-C6 and C6-C7 are contiguous. Is the way we coded this correct?



The way you coded seems to be correct. Were any other procedures performed the same day? What else was billed? Can you post a scrubbed copy of the op report?
C5-C6 is one "level" when counting for the purpose of selecting these codes...22551. C6-C7 would be a 2nd level...22552. I have not ever heard of a denial like what you posted above!


----------



## sxcoder1 (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't understand why it was denied either. It seems you coded correctly.


----------

